# Carter question



## TB_London (Oct 20, 2011)

Does MC make his own stainless laminates or does he outsource this/ buy in pre laminated sheets?
Just wondering and thought someone here might know


----------



## Mike Davis (Oct 20, 2011)

I am pretty sure he buys it rolled. At least i have heard that several times.


----------



## DevinT (Oct 20, 2011)

He buys it out of Japan. He makes everything else.

Hoss


----------

